# SoCal meet up



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like we have enough interest to put something together. I am thinking Ventura area for those of us on the far ends, but certainly open to suggestions. I'll start looking for some dog friendly places. A nice big fenced in yard would be the best. Looking for any and all idea?????:wave:


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

I am very bitter that I am no longer in So Cal right about now  Kahuna is upset too  


"Pleeeeeeeeease can we go, Mommy??"


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Don't worry, we'll get someone to bring a lap top with a web cam so you can join us in Cyber-space !!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Ventura, or anywhere really, works for us. Our yard isn't very big and we're about 2-3 hours from there, or I'd offer our house.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Kahuna loves to Skype! Haha

He's much happier now


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

My Big Kahuna said:


> Kahuna loves to Skype! Haha
> 
> He's much happier now


Perfect !


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Maybe we could do it as part of Jordan's B-Day Gala and I could rent someplace. That would be mid April.


----------



## tania (Dec 22, 2011)

Iracema is sooo interested in meeting other goldens! We live in San Diego and there are tons of dog parks here! Maybe we should wait and see how many interested doggies and where they live? 
This is great!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> Maybe we could do it as part of Jordan's B-Day Gala and I could rent someplace. That would be mid April.


Great minds think alike...I was just looking for a place to rent


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

We might be able to rent an agility field or something like that too.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

If you are interested in the meet up. please PM me with some contact info and I will get a list going.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

I would love to have a meet up in/near Ventura.
But I don't know of any fenced in areas. . I could investigate.


----------



## Darenka (Jan 18, 2012)

Definitely not going... not even on the right continent. But when I lived in Arizona a group of us would go to Ocean Beach dog beach a couple of times a year. There is a dog friendly hotel (tile, dog run out your back door--they essentially leave the ground floor for dog people to take over and we did) that is fabulous for people who want to make it a weekend and avoid 2 long drives in a day. It's basic, but you don't have to worry about the dogs destroying anything and all 'dog' rooms come with a kitchenette--no idea about the rest of the hotel. 

I wouldn't be surprised if other dog beaches had similar things. It's nice to have a place to clean up a bit from dog play and it would increase the perimeter of people who might/could come. What Golden doesn't love the beach? OK, I'm sure there are some, but....


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm interested! I'm not far from Ventura.
I PM'd you. 
We have a lot of land, all fenced in but if you saw my other post, I wouldn't trust it now that the baby rattlers are out. We live in hill country, too risky.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm interested!!!! Probably won't bring all 3 dogs but can come with 1-2 of them! Keep me in the loop on details!


----------



## SterlingValleyGoldens (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm interested. I'm in corona/riverside county. I have a fairly big backyard that's fenced in....


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Awwww!*



my big kahuna said:


> i am very bitter that i am no longer in so cal right about now  kahuna is upset too
> 
> 
> "pleeeeeeeeease can we go, mommy??"



Awww, THE LOOK!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'd be interested but would prefer a little more south than Ventura... but keep me in the loop and I'll see!!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Kahuna will be making his so cal debut when we drive home for Christmas (not flying him home with me in may/june) so we clan plan something for then too!!!! :crossfing  Hahaha I'll be in Lake Elsinore but I'm happy to drive to SD or LA


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I promise that I will start working on this again as soon as I get through J's Birthday.


----------

